# Branch shaker



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This may have been brought up before, but I had an idea on how to shake a branch safely from the ground. 
Simply install a qood quality wooden handled paint roller (minus the roller part) on a telescopic painters stick. Trim down the length of the steel bar if desired. Place around the branch and give the branch a shake.
This will work exceptionally well when the hive is placed on top of a ladder as shown in this video. Hint.... strap the hive down first. I bet he wished he had one. Sooooo many things could have gone wrong (and almost did). lol





Here is an example of the branch shaker.


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

Beats throwing rocks at the swarm.....


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

I used to do the hive on a ladder deal but had too many mishaps. I built a double 5-gallon bucket contraption that I will use now.

I cut a large circle out of the bottom of the two buckets and fastened the bottoms together with w 1/4" plywood ring and a piece of 1/8" screen . Then made two lids with the screen on them , and one regular lid. I put a paint roller handle on one bucket that a telescoping paint roller handle will screw into.
The idea is to knock the swarm off into one bucket, lower and put on the regular lid. Then turn the bucket over and set it on the ground. The queen phermones come thru the screen into the other bucket and the remaining flying bees will congregate in that bucket. When all are in, put a screened lid on. The other screened lid is for hauling a long distance in hot weather. Just take off the regular lid and install the other screened lid allowing for better air circulation. 
The telescoping pole will let me reach the buckets up about 15 feet.
This idea is not mine, but one was brought to our bee meeting for a demo. Can't wait to see how well it works.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea. I also have the swarm capture bucket. Same thing with the extendalbe painter's handle. What I used to attach the bucket to the handle was a high impact plastic flag pole holder. The type of holder that can be mounted to a post and is adjustable to varying angles with the use of a thumb screw. 
Works real well. This allows you to cature the swarm without standing under the swarm!


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

I also use a plastic bucket attached, with an aluminum pin (at the rim of the bucket) plus duct tape, to the side of a telescoping tree pruner pole which is in turn pinned to the end of a telescoping pool cleaner pole. I captured one swarm that was over 22 feet high. I try to avoid ladders. I put the bucket up directly under the swarm and jabbed it upward as hard as possible to jolt the swarm into the bucket. I got half the swarm, set it on the ground and waited; in 10 minutes all the bees went back up in the tree! So I banged it again, this time the queen was in the half of the swarm in the bucket and a half hour later all the bees up in the tree had joined those in the bucket. The ArkansasBK double bucket sounds like a good idea, if you get the queen locked in the swarm is not likely to leave the bucket.

I've also duct taped the bee vac hose to the telescoping poles.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, I've got that set up attached to the telescoping pole with a smaller bucket attached so I can grab the branch by the bees and with a good shake they fall into the bucket. Been able to get swarms as high as the 3 sections of pole and 1 8' ladder. Dumb, Dumb, Dumb, but I can't say no once swarm fever hits!!


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

The best pole style swarm catcher I've seen yet is a simple 5 gal. water jug with the bottom cut out, then in the neck of the jug epoxy a paint roller handle so that you can screw it onto an extension pole. The jug is light on the end of the pole and can handle pretty large swarms.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Speaking of which, where can you get a 5 gallon empty water bottle from?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

last i knew wall-mart had the empty bottles..also lowes,home depot etc.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I got one from my brother, It was one he had for his bottled water cooler.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Ok... I searched. All I could find was the water bottles with the handles in the middle.


----------



## 123_Bee (Jan 30, 2012)

ArkansasBK said:


> I built a double 5-gallon bucket contraption that I will use now.


Do you have a picture of this?


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4678&d=1363223091

Sharp bees that sounds just like my brand new swarm bucket! See above! Can't wait for some swarm action!!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

For the water bottle bucket, are you using the cut off bottom for the lid after capture?


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

I've always used cardboard boxes or hive bodies. Also have an extension limb pruner. The last swarm I caught was 30 foot up in an Oak so I sawed the limb off, it was an old swarm, six months or more, already had a large nest. After the crash I picked up the pieces and put them in a hive. Two weeks later they are doing very well.

I will make myself a water bottle rig, looks better than my rigged-up one. Can dump them into a box after the catch, sweet! 
Thanks for the info and photo.


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

bevy's honeybees said:


> For the water bottle bucket, are you using the cut off bottom for the lid after capture?


Hi, Bevy. I don't plan to use the bottom part which I removed for a lid. My plan is to bump upward, lower down and dump the bees into an awaiting box.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Bee Culture had an article last year on building a swarm catcher using bamboo poles. Looked like it would work great (just can't find the article). Used a bag sewn from umbrella material, very light.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about Melanie. The picture is exactly what I'm talking about.


----------

